# I can't tell if I'm leaking amniotic fluid or if its urine....TMI



## Babyfor2

Okay so as far as I know, the only time I pee on myself is when I throw up. Not when I sneeze or cough or anything else. Even if i have to go really really badly nothing leaks out. Lately every other day I have been noticing my panties are wet. Other days just slightly damp It doesn't smell like urine, and its almost like a TMI sweet soupish smell??? That's so gross to even type much less have you all read. I do apologize. The thing is its not like my undies are soaked or anything dramatic. Just damp/ slightly wet but not from sweat. It's mainly when I wake up in the morning and halfway through the day. It's not every day though that's why I'm so hesitant to call the dr. Plus I'm only 20 weeks... I don't have a lot of discharge or anything at all, just this wetness. Does anyone have any advice? I do have. Drs appointment soon and I will bring it up but I was not sure if anyone else had this and what it turned out to be. Also I have been having such such bad cramps this week and I'm not sure if that could mean something Thanks everyone.


----------



## DebbieF

I have been having the same thing. I asked my midwife and she said it is most likely urine or watery discharge. I was a little discouraged that she didn't want to check it though. I will be stalking your thread to see what responses you get. :)


----------



## Babyfor2

You would think with you being almost 30 weeks should would have checked you! I find it so weird when drs don't check something just to be on the safe side.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Could just be watery discharge. It's very common in pregnancy, especially the 2nd and 3rd trimester. I get it a lot. I would get seen if you think it could be your waters tho. When my water bag leaked in my previous pregnancy when I was 34 weeks, I didn't even know really. The only thing I had was cramps and my pants and underwear felt damp. If it weren't for the cramps I don't think I would've gotten checked out. But I did feel a vibration/pop feeling while painting the bedroom with DH 3 days prior to going in. I would just get seen just to be sure. That way if it continues or happens again down the line you know what to look for so you can differ the two.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Could very well just be discharge, my panties are often damp, but I only really notice discharge when I wipe. Since you say you're crampy, if it's not BH then I'd keep a close eye and don't hesitate to make an appt sooner.. even if it turns out to be discharge, you'll feel better knowing :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

I leaked with my last pregnancy and it was nothing like that. It sounds more like discharge, especially with a sweet smell :)


----------



## HappyHome

If you weren't having cramps I would just say very watery discharge, but I'd possibly say put on a pad and when you see the doctor if they need to see it at least you can say "this is so much from so long" 
Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## SophieBey

My underwear has definitely been more wet. Amniotic fluid usually has a pinkish tinge but I doubt thats what it is hun. Just use panti liners :)


----------



## Rachelanne26

I am almost 24 weeks and I have been having the same issue..Were you more active the last few days than normal?? I kind of made me worry at first but then I wasn't having any cramping or anything so I just assumed it was discharge and it lightened up...Let us know if you find out otherwise...


----------



## SophieBey

Amniotic fluid also has no smell xx


----------



## CountryS2011

Throwing up is a constant pressure so it wouldn't surprise me if it was urine


----------



## archangel24

I have been very moist down there as well. I believe it's urine but it's got me a little freaked too.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yep, I had that last pregnancy and just wore panty liners every day for the remainder of the 40 weeks. Midwives said it wasn't amniotic fluid, tried to tell me it was urine but it didn't smell and I know it wasn't. Just extra watery discharge I think.


----------



## AC1987

Its so gross how much discharge I get I wear pantyliners usually


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Ive had a lot of this. Its just like water though...it has no smell. Sometimes i wont get any, then it will feel like a gush but when I look it isnt half as bad as it feels!..TMI haha. Im hoping its just urine as horrible as it is lol.


----------



## JessPape

SophieBey said:


> My underwear has definitely been more wet. Amniotic fluid usually has a pinkish tinge but I doubt thats what it is hun. Just use panti liners :)

Not always pinkish tinge, it may or may not be. However, urine has a smell amniotic fluid has no smell, or may be slightly sweet smelling. In doubt ask to be checked, its just a swab.


----------

